# Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?



## becar1 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

der Jahreszeit entsprechend würde mich eure Erfahrung mit Zeltheizungen interessieren. Welche nutzt ihr und welche Vor- / Nachteile habt ihr im Gebrauch festgestellt?


----------



## Gondoschir (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei der Verbrennung von Gas jede Menge Luftfeuchtigkeit anfällt, die sogar innen an der Zeltwand runter läuft.
Sowas kommt mir also nicht mehr ins Zelt.
Ich warte, bis ich günstig eine Webasto Air Top 2000 abgreifen kann, die wird auf ein Gestell montiert und dann wird mit Diesel geheizt.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



			
				Gondoschir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei der Verbrennung von Gas jede Menge  Luftfeuchtigkeit anfällt, die sogar innen an der Zeltwand runter läuft.


Das ist richtig.
Allerdings würde mich mal interessieren,ob Du auch für genügen Zuluft gesorgt hast,denn dann hab ich damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Gondoschir (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Wofür Zuluft?
Die Verbrennungsluft wird draußen angesaugt und wieder nach draußen befördert.
Oder wie wird das z.B. im Wohnmobil gemacht?


----------



## richi23 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Er meinte Zuluft wenn du den Gasheizer verwendet hast.


----------



## peitscher (27. Oktober 2013)

ich nutze auch eine Gasheizung von Askari. Diese Heizung war in der Anschaffung recht günstig und tut ihren Dienst. Allerdings werden die Gasflaschen bei sehr kalten Temperaturen nie ganz leer, da das Gas "einfriert". Aber so ist Sie für meinen Gebrauch ganz ok. Kommt halt immer drauf an, ob man bei um die 0 Grad angeln fährt oder sich auch bei -15/20 Grad ans Wasser setzt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

deswegen sollte über einem zelt auch ein winterskin drüber,dann hast auch fast keine probleme mehr.

zeltboden sollte natürlich auch drinn sein,ich werde mir ne gewächshausheizung hollen(baugleich mit head box) nur billiger


----------



## Knispel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Meine Heizung besteht aus einem Thermoanzug mit langer Unterwäsche , dadurch habe ich es unter meinem Schirm mollig warm ...


----------



## Der-Hechter (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Ich hab mir mal das Beispiel der Askari Zeltheizung rausgegriffen. Die Kartusche hält bei dem 19 Euro Modell bei voller leistung 180 Minuten. Die Kartusche enthält 250g Isobutan. Ich habe dazu mal ausgerechnet wie viel Sauerstoff bei der Vebrennung der ganzen Kartusche verbraucht wird und wieviel CO2 dabei entsteht. Wer die Zahlen sieht weis sofort warum man soeine Heizung NIEMALS im auch nur ansatzweise geschlossenen Zelt verwenden sollte, geschweige denn sich nur auf die "Undichtigkeit" des Zeltes verlassen sollte...
http://img96.*ih.us/img96/8638/wrkr.jpg





Ihr könnt ja mal ausrechnen wie groß das Volumen eures Zeltes ist und wie viel Sauerstoff durch die Ritzen nachströhmen muss. Dannach wisst ihr unter Umständen auch wie nah ihr dem Tod schon wart... 
#h


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



> Ihr könnt ja mal ausrechnen wie groß das Volumen eures Zeltes ist und  wie viel Sauerstoff durch die Ritzen nachströhmen muss. Dannach wisst  ihr unter Umständen auch wie nah ihr dem Tod schon wart...



Es soll aber ein sanfter Tod sein, man verschläft ihn sozusagen!

Jürgen


----------



## Der-Hechter (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Achja eine tolle Alternative zu Heizungen sind Wärmebeutel. Undzwar nicht der quatsch mit der kristallisierenden Flüssigkeit, sondern die guten von der Bundeswehr. Ein Esslöffel Wasser hineingeben, durchkneten, Wärme genießen, und das für 8 Stunden (zwischendurch mal kneten)! Wenn der Beutel entgültig kalt wird, einfach wieder Wasser rein. Nach 40 Stündigem Gebrauch brauchen die Beutel dann drei Esslöffel Wasser, nach 70 Stunden 4 Esslöffel. Die angaben passen auch wirklich, ich benutze die Teile locker einen Winter lang auf der Jagd. Und das beste: Die Wärmebeutel sind sehr erschwinglich!
Bucht:370466835501
#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

ne zeltheizung ist auf dauer besser,so olle wasser beutel bringen nix bei regen,kälte.

frischluft kommt immer in ein zelt,wen die heizung aus ist dauerst keine 15min dann ist es innen wieder kalt


----------



## 42er barsch (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&tb...29,r:0,s:0,i:82&tx=121&ty=72&biw=1247&bih=923


----------



## Gondoschir (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



42er barsch schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&tb...29,r:0,s:0,i:82&tx=121&ty=72&biw=1247&bih=923



Das ist wohl eher eine Heizung für Leute, die alleine angeln gehen... |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Nehm die mit :
https://www.google.de/search?q=ange...7DZHTsgaOh4GoCQ&ved=0CGwQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=919


----------



## 42er barsch (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

ALLE ???


lol


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> deswegen sollte über einem zelt auch ein winterskin drüber,dann hast auch fast keine probleme mehr.
> 
> zeltboden sollte natürlich auch drinn sein,ich werde mir ne gewächshausheizung hollen(baugleich mit head box) nur billiger



Hast mal nen Link?


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

http://www.gas-shop-24.de/gewaechshausheizung/gewaechshausheizung.php


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Günstiger ist die jetzt aber nicht!


----------



## Aal_Willi (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Günstiger ist die jetzt aber nicht!



http://www.gasfritzen.de/gewaechshausheizung-c-39_116.html

#h

EDIT: Ich nehme einfach einen Heizstrahler, den führen die Gasfritzen
auch - allerdings lasse ich den auch nicht an beim schlafen.
Sollte man bei keiner dieser "Heizungen".


----------



## Döbeldepp (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Hi,


Also ich hab mir so eine Art Teelichtheizung gebaut (letzes Jahr schon ). Die besteht aus aunen Zinkrohr ( wollte es eigentlich aus Kupfer machen )  und einem Ständer . Am Ständer sind unten Löcher drin damit es die Kalte Luft ansaugt und ober sind Löcher um die aufgeheizte Luft wieder rauszulassen. Funzt super. In das Rohr passen 4 Teelichter die so 3 stunden brennen und das Rohr wirklich heftig aufladen. Reicht locker für mein ein man Angelzelt und ist auch ziemlich sicher. Den Ständer kann ich im Boden verankern wegen umfallen. :m

Bin zufrieden mit meiner Konstruktion. Am Mittwoch geht wieder raus an den Stausee über Nacht. 

Petri an alle


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Ihr wollt Euch CO2- und CO- Aussonderer ins Zelt setzen? Mutig. Ich habe vor x Jahren zwei Arbeitskollegen in jungen Jahren verloren, weil deren oller Wohnwagen die Abgase in den Innenraum leitete. Never!
Gewächshausheizungen werden übrigens bewusst wegen des CO2 eingesetzt- Pflanzen mögen das- Menschen weniger.


----------



## ulf (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> [...]
> frischluft kommt immer in ein zelt,wen die heizung aus ist dauerst keine 15min dann ist es innen wieder kalt



Ich hoffe das meinst Du jetzt nicht ernst. Nur weil's wieder kalt wird heist das noch lange nicht, daß das wegen frischer Luft kalt wird.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ihr wollt Euch CO2- und CO- Aussonderer ins Zelt setzen?
> 
> Ja , solange die Geräte Sicherheitseinrichtungen wie zB. eine Sauerstoffmangelabschaltung besitzen.
> 
> ...


Ich nutze seid knapp 10 Jahren eine (Katalyt)Gasheizung mit entsprenden Sicherheitseinrichtungen. (diese teste ich regelmäßig)....

Ps. Auch ich hätte vor Jahren um Haaresbreite 2 Angelkumpels verloren. Die nutzen einen normalen Gasstrahler ohne Sicherheitseinrichtungen in ihrem Zelt. Nur weil ich einen Biss hatte und nachtschaute warum sie nicht reagierten rettete sie vor dem Tot durch eine CO Vergiftung.


----------



## volkerm (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Gunnar, ich bin da ganz entspannt. Habe auch 15 Jahre eine öfter mal tödliche Risikosportart betrieben. Nur im Schlaf bekommt man halt Oxide nicht mit- wie Du schriebst.
Darum rate ich zu Abstand. Reagieren geht halt dann nicht mehr.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Volker , geht absout iO was du sagst.

ich mach zB die Heizung vor dem Schlafen aus.......
Aber falls ich mal einschlafen sollte , weiß ich das sich meine Heizung , wenn die Hütte komplett dicht ist , 25-30min ausschaltet. Dann ist die CO-Sättigung der Raumlunft noch lange nicht im gefärlichen Bereich. Trotzdem geht die Heizung automatisch aus.....

Heizungen ohne entsprechende Sicherheitseinrichtigungen würde ich weder nutzen noch empfehlen. Auch nicht in Verbindung mit : "Dann mach ich eben die Tür einwenig auf" oder : " Ein Zelt ist nie ganz dicht - da kommt immer genug Luft rein".....


----------



## Conchoolio (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nehm die mit :
> https://www.google.de/search?q=ange...7DZHTsgaOh4GoCQ&ved=0CGwQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=919



Da brauchst du aber noch Ohrstöpsel. Schon mal nen Vidio mit Ton von ihr gehört? #d


----------



## martin18 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Find ich super das Teil!





Döbeldepp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Also ich hab mir so eine Art Teelichtheizung gebaut (letzes Jahr schon ). Die besteht aus aunen Zinkrohr ( wollte es eigentlich aus Kupfer machen )  und einem Ständer . Am Ständer sind unten Löcher drin damit es die Kalte Luft ansaugt und ober sind Löcher um die aufgeheizte Luft wieder rauszulassen. Funzt super. In das Rohr passen 4 Teelichter die so 3 stunden brennen und das Rohr wirklich heftig aufladen. Reicht locker für mein ein man Angelzelt und ist auch ziemlich sicher. Den Ständer kann ich im Boden verankern wegen umfallen. :m
> ...


----------



## xaru (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Hab ne ThermX, schon seit Jahren ohne Probleme. Lass immer das Zelt am Eingang ein Stück offen und das funzt ohne Probleme. Mit 5 Kg Propan heize ich ca. eine Woche von Abends bis Morgens durch.

Regler wegen Sauerstoffmangel ist auch mit dran, zudem sollte die Flamme aus gehen durch Wind oder sonst etwas ist ein deutliches "Klick" zu höhren wo sie das Gas abstellt.


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

http://www.gasfritzen.de/campingheizung-thermoelektrischer-zuendsicherung-p-514.html
Ich nutze diese hier seit Jahren. Beim Schlafen bleibt die Heizung natürlich aus.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

frisch luft kommt immer rein,mit der kälte war anderst gemeint.

ich lass die heizung durchlaufen,habe aber die türe,fenster oder irgend was immer ein bissl offen.

ich achte sehr auf die sicherheits einrichtungen,(gelernter gas-wasser mensch )


----------



## rainerle (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> deswegen sollte über einem zelt auch ein winterskin drüber,dann hast auch fast keine probleme mehr.
> 
> zeltboden sollte natürlich auch drinn sein,*ich werde mir ne gewächshausheizung hollen(*baugleich mit head box) nur billiger
> frisch luft kommt immer rein,mit der kälte war anderst gemeint.
> ...



.........was nun: holst Du Dir eine? Hast Du bereits eine? 
.........oder kommt da teilweise nur 'warme Luft' - was ja auch zum Tröd passen würde |kopfkrat


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

mein kumpel nutzt die gewächshaus heizung seit einigen jahren,ich habe ne alte von camping gaz.

werde mir aber die gewächshaus heizung hollen,alle sicherheitseinrichtungen sind  dabei.


----------



## NickAdams (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Beim Schlafen schalte ich die Heizung grundsätzlich aus. Schon allein deshalb, weil ich nicht im Dunkeln bei einem Biss drüber stolpern möchte, wenn ich schlaftrunken in Freie taumele. Oder der Schlafsack oder sonst etwas fällt in der Hektik darüber. 
Ansonsten sorge ich für Frischluft wie folgt: Die hinteren Fenster des Bivvys bleiben offen, die Fenster in der Winterskin zu. Vorne bleib die Tür der Winterskin offen, dafür aber Tür und Seitenfenster des Bivvys zu. So kann zwischen den 10cm Abstand zwischen Bivvy und Winterskin immer genug Luft durch die hinteren Bivvyfenster einströmen, ohne dass gleich ein starker Wind durchs Zelt weht. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## scorpionboy (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Wenn ich mein Heizung anmache lasse ich zur sicherheit immer einen Teil der Tür offen, damit frische Luft ins Zelt kommt. Ich habe eine kleine Gas-Zeltheizung für übliche ventilkartuschen(msf-1A). Ich bin zufrieden und preiswert war die heizung auch, denke ca. 30€.

mfg Jan


----------



## NickAdams (1. November 2013)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Warum gibt es eigentlich noch keine Bivvies mit vormontierten Anschlüssen für Schornsteine? Die Amerikaner haben sie schon:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2pNT6TwVBE

So long,

Nick


----------



## Shortay (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Ich denke ich werde mir auch fuern februar sone teelichtheizung bauen. Mit gas da bin ich ehrlich gesagt zu arg nen schisser. Hab im youtube eine gefunden die man aus 5 Fliesen und silikon bauen kann. Wird aussen ca 75Grad heiss die eine Fliese. Und 4 teelichter im zelt dürften ja ned zuviel sauerstoff schlucken 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## VanAngling (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Hier google 
*Rowi Blue Flame Basic *

70 €


----------



## Carpcrack98 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Ihr könnt ja mal ausrechnen wie groß das Volumen eures Zeltes ist und wie viel Sauerstoff durch die Ritzen nachströhmen muss. Dannach wisst ihr unter Umständen auch wie nah ihr dem Tod schon wart... 
#h[/QUOTE]
  An sich schlüssig, jedoch sind das insgesamt nur ca. 1 kubikmeter.
Klar gibt es nur ca. 20 % Sauerstoffgehalt in der Luft, aber das wären dann trotzdem nur ganz grobe 3 kubikmeter die man braucht um den Sauerstoffgehalt zu decken. Nimmt man an, dass das Zelt etwa 3 mal 2 mal 2 groß ist (nur ganz grob) würde das bedeuten, dass man insgesamt ganze 12 Kubikmeter zur Verfügung hat. Also an sich würde da schon noch ein bisschen gehen bevor man krepiert. Man darf aber CO2 auch nicht mit CO gleichsetzen. Unterschied ist das man bei CO2 nur aufwacht weil man keinen Sauerstoff mehr aufnehmen kann, bei CO ist man relativ schnell Tod, weil es in die Blutbahn eindringt und den restlichen sauerstoff aus dem Blut bindet. Das Wasser was bei der Verbrennung von Alkanen entsteht bindet auch noch einen Teil des Co2s. Dennoch würde ich mir im Leben kein solches Teil in das Zelt stellen. Wenn dann bräuchte man eine Methanheizung, weil die sauber ohne Restbestände die schädlich sind abfackelt. 
Nur ne kleine Kritik, aber ansonsten eine schöne Rechnung:m


----------



## Shortay (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

@Carpcrack: und 4-5 teelichter? Was ensteht da? Das is relativ egal oder? Hab in meinem 1 zimmer appartment mal fuerd freundin bestimmt 60 stk brennen lassen, bin morgends aufgewacht 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Trollwut (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*

Ich frag mich nur, wofür man ne Zeltheizung brauch, wenn man sie eh beim schlafen ausmacht |kopfkrat

Einfach mit Klamotten in Schlafsack, noch ne decke rübergeworfen und gut is. Wenn ich schlaf krieg ich eh nich mit, wenns kalt is, und wenn ich wach bin, zieh ich mir halt mehr an


----------



## Carpcrack98 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zeltheizung, was nutzt ihr?*



Shortay schrieb:


> @Carpcrack: und 4-5 teelichter? Was ensteht da? Das is relativ egal oder? Hab in meinem 1 zimmer appartment mal fuerd freundin bestimmt 60 stk brennen lassen, bin morgends aufgewacht
> 
> gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z



Musst dir überlegen was fürn appartement das war und über welche Zeit es gebrannt hat. Vermutlich ist Kerzenwachs sowas wie hexan/heptan, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Soweit ich weiß verbrnen die etwas besser da sie was zur CO2/CO Reduzierung drinhaben (es gibt da so ein normwert). Ein Appartement ist aber größer als ein Zelt:m.
Ist halt auch alles eine reine Ermessenssache und es gibt kaum Studien dazu. Daher sind selbst zusammengerechnete Sachen nur grob aus nem bisschen Allgemeinwissen zusammengeschustert:g


----------

